# PRINT HEAD FLUSH - Anyone try this?



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking to give this a whirl, but not paying $42 for the stuff. I have a syringe and tubing and was planning using something else for the liquid. I'm a newb to DTG/Printing so just looking for cost effective solutions to my problems. Anyone recommend a daily household liquid? How about good ol' fashion H2o, rubbing alcohol, distilled agua?


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

You can use ammonia cut 50/50 with distilled water to do your initial flush, but I wouldn't leave that mixture in the machine for any long period of time. Once you have initially flushed the machine, I would use the Flushing Solution to finalize and clear out the ammonia mix.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

kevrokr said:


> You can use ammonia cut 50/50 with distilled water to do your initial flush, but I wouldn't leave that mixture in the machine for any long period of time. Once you have initially flushed the machine, I would use the Flushing Solution to finalize and clear out the ammonia mix.


Thanks for the tip! After using the 50/50 could I just simply flush with 100% distilled water? Even if I used the Flushing Solution, how do I know none of that will be left in there?

Thanks again!


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

The lines of most printers are very narrow. If you used 60-80mL of distilled water, you should be fine.


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Okie Dokie, I'll give it a go tonight!


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

Well I did the flush and had success with the first four. Not so much with the whites. Looks like I may need a new print head? I have tried to figure out how to remove the print head but can't seem to figure out the tabs where the front of the cartridges sit. 

Anyone have a link of a video or tutorial with pics on how to do it? Also, any recommendations on where to source a print head?


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Which machine do you have?


----------



## SuicideCharley (Feb 10, 2012)

kevrokr said:


> Which machine do you have?


Its the Epson R2000 based machine. The wife actually found a video tutorial and I was able to get it out. A little tricky for sure.

I took the print head out and disassembled it as far as I could. FLUSH FLUSH FLUSH but the white lines are gunked up something good. New print head is needed. Unless there is some secret I'm not aware of, there is no hope for the white lines.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

when unclogging the white ink, make sure you do a reverse flush as well. it's much easier for the coagulated pieces to go back up out of the top of the head where the holes are a bit larger. just rest the nozzle plate in your fluid and pull UP on the syringe plunger to suck the fluid UP through the nozzle plate and INTO the syringe. clean out the syringe and go again. pressure isn't as much of an issue when pulling fluid through, just be sure to be gentle when pushing the fluid from the syringe and out of the nozzle plate.

work your fluid both ways and you might be able to recover the head. i use Simple Green full strength, but i always flush it out with cleaning fluid and then distilled water. you don't want to leave Simple Green in the head. work it both ways, let it sit for 20-30 minutes then see if any nozzles opened up. then flush with cleaning fluid. some have said to stay away from Simple Green so use it at your own risk, but it's always worked really well for me.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

When you are pulling instead of pushing, you need to be very careful that the fluid you are pulling is clean and free of debris. I don't typically recommend pulling fluid because it's easier for particles to get clogged in the head. When you push fluid then pull it back up, if you don't pull clean fresh fluid, you always have that chance. So if you do try to pull fluid, I'd make sure to pour some clean liquid in a separate dish that is free of any ink or debris just to avoid the possibility.


----------



## AndreiFyves (Jun 10, 2011)

I used alcohol without any problem. Its the most efective for white ink. Push inside the printhead and let it rest for 15 mins. After that, pull and push gently. Good luck!


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

AndreiFyves,

While I have no doubt you had success using alcohol, I strongly advise against using this method. I have tried it and had print heads completely close on me a couple times. No need to use anything stronger than ammonia. Too much risk of damaging the internal components.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

AndreiFyves said:


> I used alcohol without any problem. Its the most efective for white ink. Push inside the printhead and let it rest for 15 mins. After that, pull and push gently. Good luck!


I would not use alcohol with digital garment inks...alcohol has a tendency to dry out very quickly and will leach out any moisture in the ink leaving the pigment to dry.

Ammonia is the most effective at helping to break down the inks (why most people recommend using Windex as a cleaning agent).


----------

